
Google Pixel’s camera lead quits after the failure of the Pixel 4 - sharjeelsayed
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/shakeup-at-google-sees-the-pixels-camera-lead-and-general-manager-quit/
======
skavi
I wonder if Levoy will head over to Apple. It’s crazy that the Pixel team has
lost the person in charge of the one undeniably good part of the device.

------
bzb3
That's what happens when you try to sell non-iphones at the price of iPhones.
Especially when nobody other than geeks knows what a "pixel" is.

